# Lowrance Total-Scan Transducer mounting location????



## Planogtuck

RobbieBee said:


> I was wondering if I can flush mount the transducer to the bottom of my hull. I know I'll expose it to damage but at 11" long, I don't know if a traditional mounting option would work. My boat is an East Cape Lostmen. If you're familiar with the boat, you know it has a recessed transom and it's a flat bottom skiff. A traditional mounting option would almost touch the lower unit.
> 
> If mounting directly to the bottom of the boat is an option, can I off-center it without getting feedback from the motor's lower unit (while side scanning)? I'm not sure I'm explaining this correctly and pictures would help.


----------



## Planogtuck

I just purchased the elite ti 7 and am surfing around for the best location. I came across the below link where a guy has his flush mounted to the bottom.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/571466-lowrance-sidescan-transducer-location.html#b


----------



## RobbieBee

Planogtuck said:


> I just purchased the elite ti 7 and am surfing around for the best location. I came across the below link where a guy has his flush mounted to the bottom.
> 
> http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/571466-lowrance-sidescan-transducer-location.html#b


I ended up calling Lowrance and they said, since I have a flat bottom skiff, to mount it flush on the bottom. It will give me excellent readings. Oyster rash on it is just the cost of doing business.


----------



## redfish5

RobbieBee said:


> I ended up calling Lowrance and they said, since I have a flat bottom skiff, to mount it flush on the bottom. It will give me excellent readings. Oyster rash on it is just the cost of doing business.


Did you ever end up mounting the transducer flush underneath? If so, how did it work out, any pictures?


----------



## RobbieBee

redfish5 said:


> Did you ever end up mounting the transducer flush underneath? If so, how did it work out, any pictures?


I did not. The to flush mount it, it requires 2 things. 1st is a special mounting bracket that doesn't come with it and is unavailable for purchase. 2nd is I didn't want to put 6 holes in the bottom of my boat.


----------



## "Scott"

RobbieBee said:


> I did not. The to flush mount it, it requires 2 things. 1st is a special mounting bracket that doesn't come with it and is unavailable for purchase. 2nd is I didn't want to put 6 holes in the bottom of my boat.


Hi, I think I am in a similar situation with my skiff rebuild and placement of the transducer so I can also side scan etc... I decided to buy a Bob's mini jack plate to set the outboard back from the stern so I can mount the transducer at the rear without interference. Not sure if that's of any help, but will let you know how it works out. 
Regards 
Scott


----------



## Settin_hooks

I was going to make a new thread but I’ll just bump this old one. I’m in the exact same situation only difference is I’ll be mounting the 3 in 1 transducer flush up under the hull. Main reason is because there is already another transducer in place, hole is already cut! “Wasn’t my choice.” Waterman 18

I was reading through lowrance’s install instruction and I found the “skimmer mount.” Is this the flush mount the op was referring to or similar? The fact that he called lowrance and they said it would work makes me feel better about mounting the 3 in 1 like this. Anyone do something similar?


----------



## Bucke

I am in the process of adding the Lowrance 3 & 1 active transducer on DLV218 skiff. Been using 2D transducer on the stern & plan to continue so I have depth while on plane. Going to put on the bottom because I have trim tabs that are in the way of the beam plus will use sidescan while not on plane. Have been looking for a mounting bracket since the screw holes are on top of the transducer not like the other side scan transducers with side plate with mounting screw holes. All kinds of kayak brackets but can not believe someone have not created a simple pvc molded bracket.


----------

